# Snowsuit Available



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I have 2 of these snow suits available in small. http://www.poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/194

Brando was able to wear a small last year but he's grown enough that he needs a large. I'm ordering a large tomorrow. Brando is about 17 inches on the chest and 15 inches from bum to neck and the suit fits really tight now so your hav has to be a few inches smaller.

So I have 1 or 2 black available. The reason I say one or two is I am going to check with Ryan if he wants one for Beamer. Obviously it would have to fit, if not then I have two for shipping. I would be willing to ship to you as long as you are willing to pay for the shipping costs.

Let me know if you are interested. You will have to check the website for their sizing to see if it would fit your Hav.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

DANIEL...If it fits, I WANT one!!! I'm going to check the Web site for size now..

You know it may not be a bad idea to start an exchange, as like you said, our Hav's grow..


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Daniel, Thanks for the generous offer! I immediately went to the website, and think it would be too small for Tucker, too, but sure do appreciate the offer. 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure there are lost of outgrown stuff lying about in people's closets. 


Just an FYI Brando is about 17 inches on the chest and about 15 inches from the bum to the neck so it does appear the sizes are a little off on the sizing chart.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, that's about Tucker's size, too. How much does he weigh? Just curious. Tucker is about 12.6 lbs....not sure what that would be in kgs.

Sheri


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Brando's about 13 lbs I'm guessing. It's been awhile since I weighed him.

I have given one to Murph. If it doesn't fit Sophie then she will repost it. So right now they are both taken. We'll see if Beamer's the right size. If not I will repost.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel.. Sophie is also 17" in the girth and 15" long...with a 12" neck.

If Sheri would rather take it, let her have it , as I don't want to be greedy.
My Hav's already have two coats each...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, and Daniel,
I think Tucker is the same size as Sophie and Brando, but since the suit is too small for Brando, I'm sure it would be too small for Tucker, too. I'd guess it would be too small for Sophie, too, since they are all the same size. This will be good info to have in the future, for trying to figure out size comparisons.

Bummer, though. I would have loved to have one.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Those are cute!!! my boys are of course too HUGE! but just in case you get no takers Daniel... I just sent a too small sherpa bag to Laurie for Rescue!!! just an idea for hand me downs.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Sophie would need a large. Sophie is about the same measurement as Brando and Bogart and they both need a large. 

What we need is someone between the small and medium sizing on their website.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, I must be half asleep today..Let me know if your Hav's grow out of the new ones!!!ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to get Gryff a new one too. His fits, but the velcro always opens at the chest and then it is pretty much pointless.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Daniel,
If you don't get any other takers, Bella would love it! She hates getting wet and her snowsuit is too big. She trips over it! I measured her and it will fit her, because I keep a sweater underneath all her coats. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Daniel,
> If you don't get any other takers, Bella would love it! She hates getting wet and her snowsuit is too big. She trips over it! I measured her and it will fit her, because I keep a sweater underneath all her coats. Thanks for the offer.


Right now the coat is temporarily on hold for Marj.

Just an FYI the coat is $20 cheaper at this place. Poochtini sells their products here. 
www.cosmopawlitanpets.com


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, thanks for Beamer's new snowsuit! He likes!Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's another very thankful Hav owner. Thank you so much, Daniel, for this lovely Poochtini coat for Sammy! :whoo: I had just written the owner to see what shipping was to send me one, but man, they aren't cheap and this is as good as new. I can now buy more bones for my boys!! LOL 

As promised, here are some pics of Sammy with his new duds. I roll up the back legs twice because his legs are so puny and short, but other than that, it fits great. 

I will definitely pay it forward as soon as I can figure out what to give away! lol Let Bogart and Brando know that we are taking good care of the suit.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Daniel, thanks for Beamer's new snowsuit! He likes!Ryan


Um... and where are YOUR pics of Beamer, Ryan?? Hmmmm ?? :biggrin1:


----------

